# Read the Bible?



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Just curious how many have actually read the world's #1 book of all time.


----------



## enlydiazee (Feb 20, 2004)

Good pollling question.

I've read most of it, but can't say I've read it straight through, so I'm sure I've missed some.
This is my personal belief about the Bible...it is one of the most powerful things that God has given for our use here on Earth....It is referred to as the Sword of the Lord (only weapon mentioned in the Armor of God)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I read it almost everyday.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I've read some of it.


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

I've read all of the New Testament and most of the Old Testament.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Meh.. I had to take 4 college Theology courses; therefore I was forced to read the Bible, read notes of interpretations of the Bible, listen to lectures on all of it and the history of Christianity, and watch videos on all of it. I thought my brain was going to explode it was so full of Christ. I go to a private Jesuit college, but I'm not religious at all. Strange decision, but it's a good school.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Read parts of it? Yes.

Willingly read parts of it? Sorta.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Melatonin (Feb 8, 2005)

I've read all of it. Leviticus through Deuteronomy were particularly tough to get through.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> I thought my brain was going to explode it was so full of Christ.


 :lol I'm going to start using that whenever someone tries to tell me I'm going to Hell. I'll say "You're full of Christ!".


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

I try to read a bit everyday but I still haven't read it all. It's amazing to me how the words sometimes just jump off the page and relate to whatever is going on in my life at the moment. Maybe that's why they call it the Living Word.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Never have and don't plan to


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I find it very hard to read (the violence and primitivity)


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I believe in God and Jesus and all that, but I havent really read the bible. :stu 

However, I do know that David beat Goliath.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I've read parts of it.


----------



## Xothandir (Jan 23, 2005)

I've never read it - Don't think I ever will


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Scrub Ducky said:


> I believe in God and Jesus and all that, but I havent really read the bible. :stu
> 
> However, I do know that David beat Goliath.


He did? :con :lol


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I've read bits and pieces.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

TruSeeker777 said:


> I try to read a bit everyday but I still haven't read it all. It's amazing to me how the words sometimes just jump off the page and relate to whatever is going on in my life at the moment. Maybe that's why they call it the Living Word.


Same with me.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I intend to start reading the Bible this summer....I have tried to in the past but never could understand it....I think it's best to read it with the help of an instructor, friend, study group, or reference books to help you understand it....There are a lot of Bruce&Stan Guides to the Bible, the Bible for Dummies, the Bible for Idiots, the Complete Guide to the Bible 101, The Word etc. that will help people understand what they are reading, and put it in context....Some sort of aid seems very necessary in order to understand it, it can be an extremely hard book to read.Everyone suggests starting with the Book Of John, when attempting to read the Bible....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

For a while, I was reading a book a month. Ezekiel was my first book - it had so many dimensions listed for the Arc of the Covenant, it was mind bolggling. i also liked to read about the descendants of David and how each one was different in the way he'she did things. I think I remember that being the Chronicles books. Revelations freaks me out too much right now.


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

NIV version

audio tapes helped me through it, as i listened while i read, otherwise my mind drifts off, and its hard going through Kings (this king did such and such....this king did such and such....)


----------



## amtoreo (Jul 1, 2005)

Read some in school. Believe it or not, born and raised Catholic until I was 17. Don't remember a word of it. Don't believe most of it. I believe Jesus was a man who lived. I believe there is some history, but most of it is exaggerated tales, kinda like the phone game where you whisper in each other's ears a phrase and see how much it has changed when it reaches the last person. That's what the Bible is, tales handed down so many times, who knows what really happened. Sorry to offend the believers. Just one person's opinion after all.


----------



## PeekABoo (Oct 23, 2004)

Yes, I've read all of it. I've been a Christian for about 47 years. 

The best, and oldest, Book ever written - the Old Testament taken from the Jewish Torah, the New Testament taken from the teachings of Christ, each word, God inspired. Where we, the US, got the basis for it's Laws, the Constitution and Bill of Rights. Where the World, in general - not all, got it's moral values. Did you know each culture has a story about the 'great flood' - even those that have never heard of God or the Bible? :yes


----------



## androgyne (Aug 4, 2005)

I've read all of it. That was enough to convince me that Christianity is not my thing.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I've read most of it, but I hope it isn't blasphemous to say that some of it isn't terribly interesting :lol


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

PeekABoo said:


> Did you know each culture has a story about the 'great flood' - even those that have never heard of God or the Bible? :yes


Each culture may have a story about "a flood" but that's because major floods occur in every culture.

There is nothing in the rock record to suggest that there has ever been a great worldwide flood such as the one mentioned in the Bible. If there ever was such a great flood the water would take thousands of years to subside/evaporate and the rains would have killed all the plants and animals, leaving humans with nothing to eat. The Biblical flood story makes absolutely no sense, it relies completely on faith.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

I've read little chunks of the bibble about 2 or 3 times. (I was kind off forced to by my grandma, she would make me feel guilty about not reading it :?)


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

15 people here actually read the whole thing? :shock Hows that possible? That book is huge. As for me, I've read some of it. I was raised a christian and wanted to go to heaven so I've read all of the first 3 or 4 books. I got bored then (well I was bored while doing it too :lol) so I stopped. Only book that interests me any now is revelations but I haven't read any of the bible in years. I don't even believe most of it anymore.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I have read some of it. Some parts of it are interesting to me, mostly the prophecies in Revelation and that type of thing. Other parts ("...and so-and-so begat so-and-so...") totally bore me.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I have read parts of it. My favorite book is Revelation's. 

As far as beleiving the bible in whole... I dont know about that. I beleive parts to be true but not the whole book. It's kinda hard to beleive the whole book is true when it has been in the hands of so many different groups were people have altered it.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i've read some parts of it


----------



## Nicole (Aug 29, 2005)

I've read enough to confirm my belief that it's all bull.


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm waiting for the movie.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

JohnnyEnnui said:


> I'm waiting for the movie.


http://www.allmovie.com/cg/avg.dll?p=avg&sql=1:5318

You'd best get some popcorn for this one.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

We read it in Catechism as I went to Catholic elementary and high school. I think it was taught at too early an age because kids can't decide what to make of it or interpret the subtle meanings of what they're reading.

But to answer your question it's something I will open sporadically and sometimes leaf through for a few minutes. Sometimes I'll read something and think "How true" or "Aha! That makes sense" at others, I'll just read and try to figure out what the author of whatever I happen to be reading wanted to impart.


----------



## Fighter86 (Jun 3, 2005)

I've read some of it because I used to attend sunday school was I was young. 


And yes, I believe that christ exisits and miracles do happen in christinity, but I've lost my faith in it years back and don't think I would become a christian again(for various reasons and not just the losing of faith alone).


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I've burned one, does that count? :evil 

I think I've actually read a few hundred words here and there, and have no intention on ever reading more. I can't think of a bigger waste of time. I just have a very strong aversion towards religion in general, but I'm not an atheist.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Where's the option for "Never read it, don't plan to, but might decide to someday if a reason appears I'm bored enough"? That'd be my vote.

Actually I did read the first few pages of Genesis (along with the first few pages of the Koran) but found it too badly written to have any interest in continuing. It would never get published if there weren't religions based on it.



Fighter86 said:


> And yes, I believe that christ exisits and miracles do happen in christinity, but I've lost my faith in it years back


That must be a definition of lost faith which I'm not familiar with.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm in the process of reading it right now. It's fascinating stuff, seriously.


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

I read some...got a little bored though.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I've only read some of it, but reading all of it is a very high priority for me.


----------



## parker (Jun 4, 2006)

im reading it right now . i read a lot of things like that just for sake of saying ive read it. im not really religious in a churchy-kind of way though. plus its kind of interesting...revelations is a good story.


----------

